# music....songs



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i know we have had threads before about music. i was thinking everyone could post up a song that they like and we could discuss it. what we like or dislike about it.

i guess i will go first.. this is one of my favorite songs of all time by my favorite group. ive seen talib live 3 times and each time i was not dissapointed. 1:54 to 2:45 is just nuts.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This is one of my favorites...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> ive seen talib live 3 times and each time i was not dissapointed. 1:54 to 2:45 is just nuts.


who is this??????????????????


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

the video i posted was by a group called blackstar, it consist of talib kweli and mos def. both of theses guys are solo artist, it actually came out 10 years ago!!! both mos def and talb are still putting out records. this whole album was amazing. the first mc is mos def, and then talib kweli, and last but not least common


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

guess I got a few ,, call me old school but good music is good music no matter who you are .


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

nick you frigin rock. i LOVE LOVE LOVE al green, greatest singer ever hands frigin down. thanks for posting


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

well I edited it you know I like the old school music but I had to put some on the list from around here Wayne is the SHiz nit aroound here and has some good music out . let me know what you think about him.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ok so hear you go

I dont just like sad songs but they are the ones with the most harmony and not so much NOISE!!

GOOD'n





Sadder but good


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great songs old fort. what do you think about toby keith, im a huge fan. 




the soul in his voice is unreal


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL. I'm damn sure not going to try all those vids with this dial-up. But I will submit any song by GNR. My all-time favorite group. I could listen to Slash play a guitar 24/7. As a matter of fact I have "Apetite for Destruction" in the car stereo now. Nope, I don't have an MP3 player either. Guess I got left behind. LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey wayne i do like that Sam Cooke it is really good. i do like some blues not too found of Jazz some of it is okay. I have a hard time too as I have dail-up sucks but I'm really into John Fogerty. I love all of his songs. My bother that died use to play him all the time. In fact my brother Richard looked alot like John and they played the guitar the same.






I love this song and The River.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hadn't gotten down to yours yet Andy. You posted Teddy Bear. That song makes me cry evertime I listen to it. Damn that is a sad song.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I love country so yea...

I like this first song because I had a miscarriage in November of 2006 and I wonder everyday what my baby would be like today.






This is the perfect love song!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey girl you have to repot them I can't get any of them up.

I'm sorry about your baby. That is so sad.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Try it now...yea I had a very rough time...It was a life and death experience...I lost 7.2 pints of blood and had to have a blood transfusion and it was just crazy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yea I like both the top ones. I'm not a big Kenny fan but that song brings tears everytime. My son bought me the new Big and Rich cd for christams I love them.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I love them...all...I cant choose just 1 lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG. I listen to every kind of music and love so many different genres. Here's some of my ALL TIME favorites.

2 Pac - "Dear Momma" - I love 2 Pac. He had a message.


Too Short - "Gettin It"


Conway Twittiy - Move over Too Short, this is the original Pimp. I love, love, love, "You've Never Been This Far Before", "Don't Cry Joni", "The Letter", "Lay You Down"

George Jones - "Radio Lover", "Grand Tour", "Wine Colored Roses", "Who's Gonna Fill Their Shoes"

Randy Travis - "Look Heart, No Hands"- Takes me back to my childhood.

George Straight - Just one of the best.

GNR - "You Ain't the First"

Metallica - "One"

Steve Earl - "Copperhead Road", "Guitar Town", "Devil's Right Hand"

Hank Williams Sr. - "So Lonesome I Could Cry" - I'm not a fan of his twangy voice, but the lyrics to this song are pure poetry.

I could go on with this for days.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey Buzz, I know you can appreciate the one I posted. You know I was looking thru the book that came with my Estaban guitar and found in the back where they pay homage to the greats that Kirk Hammet was in there.
I think that says a lot when someone like Estaban considers him one of the greatest. Classical guitarist in a heavy metal band, how bout that??:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Metallica :cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> OMG. I listen to every kind of music and love so many different genres. Here's some of my ALL TIME favorites.
> 
> 2 Pac - "Dear Momma" - I love 2 Pac. He had a message.
> 
> ...


I knew you had some metallica in ya..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well speaking of guitarist.. im a big fan of spanish guitars, this guys nuts


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> I knew you had some metallica in ya..


lol! oh yea you know it.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Heck yeah Wayne, Love it. As a mater of fact I'm learning that style (Arpeggio).


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats awsome dude. have you heard of steve vai or jo satreani (sp?)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Watch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's awsome.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

wheezie said:


> thats awsome dude. have you heard of steve vai or jo satreani (sp?)


Oh yeah, some of the greatest along with Yngwie Malmsteen..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> That's awsome.


You bet it is..LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Perhaps the best who ever lived!!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Hey Buzz, I know you can appreciate the one I posted. You know I was looking thru the book that came with my Estaban guitar and found in the back where they pay homage to the greats that Kirk Hammet was in there.
> I think that says a lot when someone like Estaban considers him one of the greatest. Classical guitarist in a heavy metal band, how bout that??:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Metallica :cheers:


HELL YES!!! I think "One" was the first vid they ever made. Kirk Hammet is definitely one of the best there ever will be. He learned a lot from Joe Satriani. I don't know anyone who can play his stuff and make it sound right. LOL So, now you guys got me thinking about great giutar players and here are some of my favs.
Slash #1 no question. IMO
Kirk Hammet
Randy Rhoades
Hendrix (duh)
Robin Trower
Dave Mustaine
SRV
Slash lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wheezie said:


> thats awsome dude. have you heard of steve vai or jo satreani (sp?)


Both greats! Check out a movie called "Crossroads". Steve Vai is in it. It's got a lot of classical guitar and blues. The karate kid kicks Steve Vai's ass in a contest. LOL Pretty good movie for music fans.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> Both greats! Check out a movie called "Crossroads". Steve Vai is in it. It's got a lot of classical guitar and blues. The karate kid kicks Steve Vai's ass in a contest. LOL Pretty good movie for music fans.


all this talk about guitar ,,, what about blues harps any one know anything about that ?? I play at a lil club called Bobs Pub sometimes . Its like a big jam on the weekends there.this is one of my favs of all times


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Buzz I love that movie "crossroads" I think it is an awsome movie. I bought it for my son a while back when he got into guitar.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I like this one


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> I like this one


I absolutely LOVE that song. Love Lynard Skynard.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> LOL. I'm damn sure not going to try all those vids with this dial-up. But I will submit any song by GNR. My all-time favorite group. I could listen to Slash play a guitar 24/7. As a matter of fact I have "Apetite for Destruction" in the car stereo now. Nope, I don't have an MP3 player either. Guess I got left behind. LOL


GNR is awesome. I went from CD player straight to iPod, and you can too!



wheezie said:


> mikado for some reason i think you and judy would like this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like it. BTW I noticed the comments at the bottom, what had happened to this guy?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> I like this one


It won't play for me but i can see it's Lynard Skynard. I'm pretty versatile when it comes to music. I like them just as much as my metal bands..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

****BUMP****

I know there are more folks that listen to music..LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No kidding. I was wondering about this thread the other day.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How about the Greatful Dead!!! Any of you guys deadheads? I love them......This is what I listened to my senoir year of high school plus two years of college did all my course work to them.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I like what I've heard but I really never explored a lot of their music. I actually gave away a pair of tickets when they came to St. Louis a few years back. Good thing too because that was the year that the big deck fell on all those people at the campground. Boy, I'm glad I'm not a partyer or I probably would have been there.

Here's one - how bout David Allan Coe? :cheers:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

heres some more for you guys

this song just puts me in a good mood





he made the worst song of all time cool 





the only way to listin to music is live





thats all for now


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Any of you guys like Johnny Lang? I'm not into his music that much but my son and my sister love him. They have gone to 2 of his concerts this past year. My son was the only one that got a meet and greet with him and Johnny signed my boys guitar.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

wheezie u got some good taste boy rep to you

im only 21 and ill drive down the road blastin some g&r with windows open, grew up with rock and still love it to this day.





oh yes 





some ozzy








 (one of my favs)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> Here's one - how bout David Allan Coe? :cheers:


I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison...

timeless lyrics.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Never cared much for the Dead. Some of the older stuff I can listen to but not much..
Jimi Hendrix
The Doors
Jannis
Creedence
Black Sabbath
:woof: :woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison...
> 
> timeless lyrics.


You are awesome! That is one GREAT song. lol:clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I loved the Doors at one time I had all the albums I could get my hands on. My sister is the big Janis Joplin fan. And Creedence well Jonh Foggerty is my all time favorite. I grew-uplistening to them.

I really like old time country too. The Carter Family, Stonewall Jackson, The Sons of the Pioneers. My mom had a tape of Roy Acoff(sp?) and I loved this one song about a dove it was so pretty.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anybody like hank williams jr?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wheezie said:


> anybody like hank williams jr?


Absolutely. Maybe the best CW artist ever IMO. How 'bout Johnny Cash? He's definitely at the top too. George Jones is no slouch either.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

not a fan of johnny cash


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It was a good thing I was alreay sitting down.....Wayne I CAN"T believe you don't like Johnny I LOVE him and June Carter Cash. 


I really like Hank Jr too whats that Cajun baby song called I like that one alot. I guess it is becasue his dad wrote the lyrics but Hank Jr did the music.


Does any one on here listen to classical?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Now you're gettin a little too country for me..
Not a big fan of straight up classical either..
Lynard Skynard is about as southern as I go..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

My dad told me the other day that I need to check out the movie The devil went down to Georgia. He wasn't sure if that was the name of it. I know it's a song but is there a movie??


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I googled it and it said that there was a movie by that name in 1996. But it also brought up Crossroads cause they battle with the guitar not the violin.


How abouts the 50 rock anybody here like Buddy Holly and Ritche Valens?


I like the Mama's and the Papa's too. some good songs.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love Hank Jr. Joe went to a concert last year. Janice is my girl. I like a couple of the Doors songs. And CCR is one of my all time favorites.

What about the Eagles? Anyone mentioned them yet? 

I like the new Pink song "Who Knew?" I'm not usually into the pop scene, but that song is alright.

Billy Joel is cool. Too Short is the man. 

I like a lot of the 50's bebop stuff. It just makes me wanna dance.

Jerry Lee Lewis is cool as a fan.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I got the Eagles new CD for christams that is a funny story neither my sister or I will shop at Wal-mart and that was the only store that had the rights to sell it so my sister had to have a co-worker go in there and get it for me. I really like it some good songs.


How about the Everly Brothers their record was the first thing I ever bought off the T.V. I was 6yrs old took my allowance went to the post office and got a money order and sent away for it. 

Who did that song Aquarius?


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

*The Pit Bull Song*

I dont know if this has been posted here before but here it goes.

I stopped at a little roadside cafe
in a new town hopin' to change my luck
I heard a small boy holler at me
as he climbed upon my truck
He said mister, is that a Pit Bull
that's riding up front with you?
My mother says they're real mean dogs
mister, it that true?
I said I suppose Pit Bulls can be mean
but that's not how this one gets his kicks
this Pit Bull is a very smart dog
and he's too busy doing tricks
Then he asks, mister, mister can I pet him?
I said what would your mother say?
why I'll even have him do some tricks
if your mother says its OK
When the boy brought his mother
I nearly fainted in the street
she had to be the most beautiful women
that a man could hope to meet
So I whispered to Rocky, my Pit Bull
put on the best show of your life
I bet she's a single mother
and I bet I can make her my wife
Rocky soared through the air catching frisbees
did a flip, he climbed a tree
by the time Rocky pulled the truck with his teeth
the boy's mother was holdinh hands with me
Now there's a cottage in the country
it's the place we all reside
I wouldn't have a wife and a boy that calls me dad
If I did'nt have that Pit Bull by my side.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Never heard that one before. Sounds good to me.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> This is one of my favorites...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


good choice of music!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MX_Bigtime said:


> good choice of music!


You bet your A**, till the day I die!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS!!!
IF YOU HAVE 56K DIAL UP IT"S WORTH THE WAIT..
SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

that was insane


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, that's a blast from the past! Reminds me of basements and parents yelling. LOL All that stuff is the same exact stuff we used to play over and over and over again. Good times! Thanks for turning me on to that.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone ever heard of a band called COLD? i dig them a lot. here is a good song by them


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i love love love the band smile empty soul. there first album was great. this is a good song by them


----------



## Jager Bomb (Feb 22, 2008)

wheezie said:


> anybody like hank williams jr?


HELL YEAH!! Hank is awesome! This is one of my all time favorites.





HAHA...this old school Janet makes me die laughing but I still rock out to it on the ipod ... pretty much on the regular. Don't laugh too hard! :roll:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Workin with dial up here. lol. I'm not waiting around for vids to load but since you mentioned GNR and Hank Jr., I had to give you a high five. :clap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I hear ya. It takes about 20 minutes to buffer a 2 minute clip..

I have heard of them Wayne but I'm a bit old fashioned, I don't listen to new age music much. Slowly but surely as I get older my taste in music changes but very slowly. I pretty much stick to the music I grew up with except for some oldies that caught my ear in my "Partying" days...LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> in my "Partying" days...LOL


I hear that. Damn, am I glad they are over! LOL I miss them sometimes but I feel lucky that I survived.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, I'm still shocked I made it through it. I walked a fine line for a long time..


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

this is my favorite song at the moment!


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Top five bands...
Atreyu (new cd blows balls) best song -Bleeding masscara 
Avenged Sevenfold-best song: Unholy confessions
As I Lay dying- Best song: Sound of thruth 
My Hero Is Me- Best song: How to hold the hand of a gost
Staind-Best song: Mud shovel..
Then ofcourse All pantara,metallica,J-cash,AcDc,Dio,James Brown,The Doors, Ozzy/sabbath
IMO


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

princesstrish617 said:


> YouTube - Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire
> 
> this is my favorite song at the moment!


great song! I'm liking "use somebody" too.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

KOL Are awesome!!!!! I am a country girl I LOVE LOVE LOVE Sugarland...... Song called Just Might (make e believe) exactly what me and my husband are going through. Kenny Chesney, LAdy Antebeleum, Rascal Flatts etc. I love Justin Timberlake too. I should get my husband on this thread he loves all kinds of music execpt country...go figure.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

*MAC DRE!*

I know EVERYONE has heard of Mac Dre and if you hanvt dont tell me about it LOL no other rapper compares lol.

RIP MAC D. R. E.

Ive Been Down....






Old Bitch good riddance LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

1 more lol.... verbally gifted herbally twisted, simplistic but futuristic!


----------

